# Thursday Hike - North & South Kinsman Anyone?



## Juls (Sep 19, 2004)

Playing hookie tomorrow and doing my first fall hike.   Anyone interested in joining us?   Weather looks great!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 20, 2004)

Have to do the work thing, sorry. I've taken a few too many days off this summer.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 20, 2004)

If you have another choice away from the Carter-Moriah Trail, I can join you Wednesday.

Send me a Private Message to discuss it!


----------



## skimom (Sep 20, 2004)

arrrrghhhhhh !!!!

Looks like I won't be hiking this week   

Let's plan next week !!


----------



## Juls (Sep 20, 2004)

*Hike next Monday?*

A few of us are planning a hike next Monday.   I'm not sure where just yet but will keep you posted.   Is Monday good for you??


----------



## skimom (Sep 21, 2004)

Monday could be good... where do you think you'll be headed ?

Michaelj - Saturday is getting closer ! Can you taste it yet ??


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 21, 2004)

> Michaelj - Saturday is getting closer ! Can you taste it yet ??



Skimom: What a great laugh I just had. Thank you!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, Skimom, I can. It tastes like tapioca pudding!

Oh, wait, that's from lunch.
 :blink:


----------



## skimom (Sep 21, 2004)

I've got a pretty good idea what it'll taste like on Saturday  :beer: 

yippee !  I think I will be able to actually stay (much longer than the mooseland) at the festivities this time and I'm really looking forward to it !

Tapioca pudding ?? hm, you work in a hospital ??


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 21, 2004)

No, I write software for a living, but at a company that provides (too) many edible benefits.


----------

